# New from Texas



## zzzzzz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all, new here from Central Texas and looking to buy my first setup. I am relocating to Sacramento, California in January and I will be looking at heading to Lake Tahoe mountains as often as I can. I have some experience, and am comfortable on a board but I have only rented in the past. I am looking for some advice as to what boards I should be looking at for the type of riding I am going to be doing.

I went to a local snowsports shop today and tried on some boots, they had a relatively slim selection but I at least got my size nailed down and got a lot of good information about what kind of gear I should be looking in to. 

I am around 5'9.5" and weigh around 170lbs and my shoe size is 9.5.

I want to make a fun setup for all around boarding. (all mountain I guess). I would like to be able to hit the park but also be able to ride down the slopes just as well. From what I was told I should look to get things around the middle, Medium flex, etc. I was able to try on the Ride Anthem's and I do like the BOA system so I will probably be looking to grab a pair of boots with one of those, but I have no preference for brand I just want a quality tried and true pair of boots. As for the board I think I want to try something with a rocker-camber-rocker approach for a fun inbetween board that has the ability to shine and have some fun anywhere, please correct me if I have this wrong as there are many types of cambers these days.

Overall I am looking for some recommendations on a good starting setup that will last a long time and I will not grow out of it quickly. I don't want to be spending top dollar but more of the bang-for-your-buck area where you are obtaining a real quality product but you are not forking out the big dollars for the newest/latest and greatest tech. I wish buying snowboarding equipment was as easy as buying computer parts but from what I have experienced so far it is not as cut and dry. This forum seems like a great place to meet people and get some help and advice here and there.


----------

